# Change fan and led on CPU heatsink fan



## macbeth (Jun 15, 2006)

Is there a way to change the fan on heatsink such as the zalman CNPS7700, CNPS7000 and CNPS9500. And the Tt Blue Orb 2 or Golden Orb 2. For example changing the fan in to a more power full fan with speed control. These heatfan are design for quite in mind by changing to a more powerfull fan it can increase cooling performance. And ya the led too. Is there a way to change the leds too? Seems like most of them comes in blue. Blue is cool but not everyone favorite color.


----------



## FLY3R (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah you can but the gain your trying to reach in CMF would be a waste of time, just get a different HeatSink or CPU cooler. Go with the XP-90 or 120 and just add a fan.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 16, 2006)

Big Typhoon is pretty good too, what I have. I also changed the fan from a 120mm 54CFM fan to a 120mm 77.5CFM Blue LED fan. Better performance, 5-7 degrees (celsius) lower.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 16, 2006)

FLY3R said:
			
		

> yeah you can


I have to disagree. They're not box fans, it would take quite a bit of modification, and probably not be very pretty once done.

Big Typhoon > All pretty much.
Eventhough the Zalman's look a ton cooler.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 16, 2006)

^Zalman's do look cool, but what would you have, good looks, or better performance?


----------



## macbeth (Jun 16, 2006)

Well in a perfact will i would have prefer both looks and performance. but we do not live in a perfact world. Still one can try. Been doing some search in the web. Found someone that broke one of  the fan blade of the zalman cooler. But there is no saying how to solve it, or even it was resolve.

Anyway i am about to bulid a new system. Dont think i can still upgrade my old system with Socket 754 and AGP. Just trying to know more before i do.

Knowing that intel is coming up with a new processor and AMD socket AM2 is still new. Since there isn't much performance gain with the new AM2 compared to 939 may be i will stick to 939. And i think 939 still have a long time to go. Anyhow I am still waiting here.

I will have to say i like the zalman coolers alot. Both the CPU and VGA coolers. In term or performace and looks. But the idea of installing a more powerfull fan and controling it via fan control just hit me. And the zalman coolers are design to be quite just wonder how much the perfomance gain will be if can install a higher rpm fan.

I am sure there is someway to do it just that will be worth the extra money or trouble. But that is another question. For the moment still searching for a way to change fan and while we are at it how to install led too. Or change the fan to led fans with higher RPM.

Another thing is for the Zalman VGA coolers is there away to change to 3pin power to use the power conector on the VGA card so that it can be control via the VGA card? They seem to be able to do it. http://evertop.co.kr/inc.php?inc=comp_en/index

Thanks alot, Still new here.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 17, 2006)

Its pointless. Ultimately you would see a much more worthwhile gain from carefully selecting intake and exhaust fans. If you dont care about LEDfor case fans, theres no better than SilenX, they do a 14dba 120mm fan that shifts like 74cfm, which is huge, and its at a level thats arguably inaudiable.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

macbeth, I would go with 939 for your new system, that's what I'm getting really soon. Only difference between 939 and AM2 is DDR2, which isn't much of a gain because of higher latency. 939 will still last a while. For the cooler, get the Thermaltake Big Typhoon, they look pretty cool, and you can add any 120mm fan on there. I have mine w/ blue LED's. The stock comes w/ a 54CFM fan, I got a 77.5CFM fan and I get 5c lower. You can even get 100+ CFM fans for even more cooling.


----------



## macbeth (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok. Currently i am still considering AM2 even that there is not much gain in performance is becoz of price. DDR2-533 memory is not cheaper than DDR-400. And the price difference of a AM2 motherboard and processor is not much too. As for the aftermarket coolers. I am going for those that are compatible for both AM2 and 939. Have seen some photo form computex 2006 showing some pictures of big typhoon that will fit AM2 too. But i personally like that Tt Blue orb 2. And the Tt Orb Pro too shown in computex 2006. Should perform better than the Tt Blue Orb2 since it has heatpipe on it. I know i am not going to arrive at my place for some time but i think  i will wait. But will be getting my system 1st using the stock coolers and all and change the coolers when they arrive at my place. This way it is easier on my wallet too.

Price at my place due to the currency i will display at my currency which is Malaysian Dollar.
MSI MS71815 K8N-Sli NForce4 = 420
MSI 7250 K9N-Sli Plat = 550
Dont know why the K9N-Sli is not available at my place yet since the Plat vertion is here but the non plat vertion should be cheeper.
As for the Processors no price diffrence for AM2 and 939.


----------

